# swimming pools and electronic fence



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Good morning everyone. I have been away for a few days. Missed hearing about all the fur kids   question for you;
i have a home where the entire back of our home [wide u shape] surrounds the pool area [screened]. We have sliding doors which tuck back into the walls and our house is completely open in back. We live in a climate that affords us the capability of having these doors open from about October through May. It is so nice to have it all open. Anyway, I am trying to think ahead about how to protect Dixie from drowning in the pool. Currently when she is out there she is supervised. There are two steps leading down to the pool area and she has not tried to go down them. I have a hot tub connected to the pool which the filtering sytem has water overflow out of [similar to a water fall effect] so I don't think i can use one of those child alarms which go off if the water ripples. This goes on and off all day on its own and would most likely set the alarm off. i was thinking maybe an invisible fence might work. Anyone try it with malts? I love opening the house, but can't watch her 24/7 for the rest of my life. Its hard enough when housebreaking







The biggest downside to this approach is wearing a collar all the time, and the possibiity the transmitter box thingy on her collar would be too large for her . Her parents were betweer 4 and 5 lbs , so she should be rather small.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, I was hoping someone would have a solution for you! Thought I'd get your post back in the limelight, so maybe others will see it. You've got a tough situation there and I can't think of what would work.

BTW, your home sounds wonderful though!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

As much as I hate to say this, I do know someone who used that electric fence, in the house, on a malt







They said it 'worked', of course, but I dont like them for any dogs really.

What about a gate or pen type thing for outside? That way you wont need a collar, either. I am going to be putting a pool in the next few years and just plan to never let her out of my sight, which I dont do now so it shouldnt be a problem









What about a pool cover for times when its not in use often? Those tight pull covers that anchor to the concrete... Jee I really hope you dont have to use that fence









good luck!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I just recently saw an ad for a pool safety kit. Not sure what it is, but I will check online right now and try to get a link










Just checked it out and it's called the safety turtle
Don't know if you'd like it, it does require a collar but from what I understood no shock or anything like that. It has an alarm that goes off if the little 'turtle' on the collar gets wet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not recommend an electric collar as containment from a pool. Is it just the stairs where she can get down? If she will be left loose, I would want a fence and gait around the pool. Otherwise get a baby gate for the doors you leave open so the air can still come through but the dog has to stay inside.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 12:35 PM
> *Hi, I was hoping someone would have a solution for you!  Thought I'd get your post back in the limelight, so maybe others will see it. You've got a tough situation there and I can't think of what would work.
> 
> BTW, your home sounds wonderful though!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89459*


[/QUOTE]
oh, thanks. That was so nice of you. I have been away from the site all weekend and just saw your post. I dont know if she will be a problem. maybe i am just a worry wart







My sheltie is fine with the pool. I'll keep everyone posted as to what works for us. i can't be the only one with drowning worries. Thanks again!!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Aug 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *I just recently saw an ad for a pool safety kit.  Not sure what it is, but I will check online right now and try to get a link
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hmmmmm, never heard of it. Checked it out and looks like a possibility. It goes without saying i will not count on this alone, but think a little extra precaution doesn't hurt. Thanks for sending the link. I think I'll go to my local store and see it in real life. Thanks!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Aug 8 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Good morning everyone. I have been away for a few days. Missed hearing about all the fur kids    question for you;
> i have a home where the entire back of our home [wide u shape] surrounds the pool area [screened]. We have sliding doors which tuck back into the walls and our house is completely open in back. We live in a climate that affords us the capability of having these doors open from about October through May. It is so nice to have it all open. Anyway, I am trying to think ahead about how to protect Dixie from drowning in the pool. Currently when she is out there she is supervised. There are two steps leading down to the pool area and she has not tried to go down them. I have a hot tub connected to the pool which the filtering sytem has water overflow out of [similar to a water fall effect] so I don't think i can use one of those child alarms which go off if the water ripples. This goes on and off all day on its own and would most likely set the alarm off. i was thinking maybe an invisible fence might work. Anyone try it with malts? I love opening the house, but can't watch her 24/7 for the rest of my life. Its hard enough when housebreaking
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I didn't know electronic collars where unkind. I thought it was just like static electricity. I don't want to do anything inhumane.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just thought of something... not THE solution but do you think it would help if you taught Dixie to swim? On the one hand I was thinking maybe it would be good to put her in the pool and teach her to swim then on the other hand she might like being in there and try to get back in by herself. Or maybe you could teach her to swim in your bathtub ?? 

Also, I wonder if anyone makes a collar that is sort of like a life jacket but just smaller and comfy enough to wear most all the time ?

Another thought.... I'm not exactly sure how your home is configured but is there a way to put a motion detector at each doorway that leads to the pool that would beep if she goes through it?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 15 2005, 09:55 AM
> *I just thought of something... not THE solution but do you think it would help if you taught Dixie to swim?  On the one hand I was thinking maybe it would be good to put her in the pool and teach her to swim then on the other hand she might like being in there and try to get back in by herself. Or maybe you could teach her to swim in your bathtub ??
> 
> Also, I wonder if anyone makes a collar that is sort of like a life jacket but just smaller and comfy enough to wear most all the time ?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All good ideas. I could even have her wear a life jacket sometimes. I just spoke with my pool man and I think we have worked a good solution. I can have him program the hot tub waterfall [filter] to only go on late in the evening. He said as long as it runs 6 to 8 hours per day it is fine. This way the pool will be completely stillduring the day. Then I have water motion detectors in the pool.The type for furless children. If dixie decides to go skinny dipping her water motion will set off the alarms. I think this will work. I really dont forsee a problem, but it is my job as the Mommy to worry about EVERYTHING


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Aug 15 2005, 11:01 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good ideas. I could even have her wear a life jacket sometimes. I just spoke with my pool man and I think we have worked a good solution. I can have him program the hot tub waterfall [filter] to only go on late in the evening. He said as long as it runs 6 to 8 hours per day it is fine. This way the pool will be completely stillduring the day. Then I have water motion detectors in the pool.The type for furless children. If dixie decides to go skinny dipping her water motion will set off the alarms. I think this will work. I really dont forsee a problem, but it is my job as the Mommy to worry about EVERYTHING








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90614
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perfect solution!! I was thinking it would be good if there was a way not to have the waterfall, etc. That sounds great!! You're a good mommy!!


----------

